# "Pong" Soundeffekte?



## Gadget2 (29. Februar 2012)

Hi, ich bastel grad wieder an einem kleinen Programm das ich mit Java schreibe, basierend auf der Idee vom Retro-Videogame "Pong".

Ich würde gerne auch Soundeffekte für die Ballberührung des Feldes und des Schlägers einbinden, jedoch finde ich nirgends was sinnvolles. Für meine Java brauche ich übrigens wav-Dateien und ich möchte nichts dafür zahlen müssen.

Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Seite auf der ich fündig werden kann, oder hat jemand sogar selbst entsprechende Dateien rumliegen, die man mir vielleicht irgendwie zukommen lassen könnte?

MfG


----------



## Tiz92 (29. Februar 2012)

Pong runterladen, bzw. suchen, oder YT Video anschauen, gutes Mikrophon dranhalten, Audiodatei in wav Datei umschreiben durch kostenlosen Konverter umwandeln und glücklich sein.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (29. Februar 2012)

Du brauchst nicht einmal ein Mikrofon. Selbst Onboard-Sound sollte meist die Möglichkeit bieten, dass Du in entsprechenden Programmen wie z.B. Audacity direkt "Wave", "Stereo-Mix", "Was Sie hören" oder so etwas aufzunehmen, sprich das, was auch gerade aus den Boxen kommt, bevor es da ankommt. Damit ist die Qualität auch deutlich besser als mit einem externen Mikrofon.


----------



## Gadget2 (29. Februar 2012)

ja ok, hab das Speedlink Medusa NX, das sollte schon passen mit der Quali, aber das werd ich nur machen wenn ich Zeit zu finde und Lust habe...

Hab jetzt ein Soundpaket gefunden, was beinahe die originalen Sounds enthält und nehme erstmal diese, sollte aber noch jemand die echten Sounddateien finden, können die selbstverständlich hier mal gepostet werden.

Danke, trotzdem schon mal.


----------

